# Resetting Clock / External Temperature Panel



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just had to replace the engine battery and now the Clock / External Temperature Panel is showing nothing. Power is getting through as the temp frost warning was flashing earlier. 

Can these be re-set? Is so anyone know how?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gaspode has an Arto.

He will know.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Gaspode has an Arto.
> 
> He will know.
> 
> Dave


Oh no he doesn't. :roll:

Panel is bloomin' useless anyway, the temperature sensor (ours is internal only) is in such a stupid position it's as much use as a chocolate teapot. :evil:

I could have a look in the manual but not sure mine is the same as the Flair anyway, what year is it?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The N&B is a 2000 but the unit was replaced in 2003.

We only use it for the clock really.


----------

